# St John- up't valley



## Wrench (Dec 17, 2016)

*December of 15 saw me and a non urbexy lady playing about in this church
It has since fallen into a real state of disrepair and has been flooded more than once
Also the chap who lives nearby has taken it upon himself to evict anyone he sees in the the place so I guess my visit was about the right time.*​
*History has been done before but since it was stolen from wiki it seems rude not to​​*
* The area of Higher Booths was reliant on St Mary & All Saints at Goodshaw to provide a place of worship for the Anglican community from the mid-sixteenth century. By the 1880s, with the rapidly increasing population of Crawshawbooth, it was unable to cope, with the demand for pews being fifty applicants for every pew vacancy.

At the same time as this rise in population the Brooks family where also rising in prestige and wealth. The Brooks family, who were cattle dealers from Whalley, came to Crawshawbooth at the turn of the 18th century acquiring Sunnyside House and then added Crawshaw Hall in 1831. They owned Sunnyside Print works and also a number of quarries in the Rossendale area from which a lot of the local houses and mills were built. In 1884 Thomas Brooks became High Sheriff of Lancashire and was created Baron Crawshaw in 1892. They also had houses at Tarporley in Cheshire and Long Whatton, Leicestershire.

In 1888 Thomas Brooks donated the land and £3,000 towards the building of St John the Evangelist (total cost approx. £12,000), the exterior of which is built of local stone with `York` stone dressing and the interior is red Rainhill sandstone. The Church which was consecrated 25th October 1892 is often referred to as "The Cathedral of Rossendale". The Church was originally served by the vicars of Goodshaw, but in 1899 it was created an independent Parish and remained so until 1984 when the benefice became a joint one with Goodshaw.*

*Here's my pics from the place*​





[/url]DSC_0082 by T Bolt, on Flickr




























































*Ghost on this one it seems*

































*
As always thanks for taking the time to look and I hope you enjoyed

7/10 for this one​​​*​


----------



## krela (Dec 17, 2016)

Lovely shots tbolt, thanks.


----------



## smiler (Dec 17, 2016)

Don't see that many Bishops thrones, Nice One Tbolt


----------



## Wrench (Dec 17, 2016)

smiler said:


> Don't see that many Bishops thrones, Nice One Tbolt



Is that what that is? Well sir I didn't know that.
Ta mate.


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 17, 2016)

I like the way you have used the candles to light up the photos, come out really well


----------



## Wrench (Dec 17, 2016)

They did come our ok. 
The candles were there it would've been rude not too


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice photos there, I like the way you've merged a little colour with black and white, that's innovative and it works. Hmmm, looks like you were accompanied during your visit.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you,
Truth is we lit the candles and it was one of those places where the photos more or less took themselves.


----------



## Dam_01 (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice set of pics there. 
Quite like a monumental type building.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks Dam_01


----------



## Lavino (Dec 18, 2016)

You done real well there mr tbolt some very arty pics.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you good sir


----------



## night crawler (Dec 19, 2016)

Very nice photo's. The place is crying out to be looked after by the Church Conservation Trust, be a shame to deteriorate more.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks night crawler, it is a lovley place and as always its very sad to see it slowly getting fooked.


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 19, 2016)

Super set there. Nice report.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 19, 2016)

Some lovely shots there, and a nice range of styles. Really enjoyed that mate. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zorg2006 (Dec 20, 2016)

Great pics, I love churches as they can tell you a lot about history of the area, the architecture n these buildings is fantastic, would love to visit this site and be there all night, looks very active ;-)


----------



## Wrench (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks guys. It is a lovely place but last time I looked it was sealed up but that maybe for the best as things had been going missing as well I believe.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 20, 2016)

Yup...great use of candlelight.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks Hughie


----------



## 3domfighter (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice set been in there myself with access and without access still love the tower and the cellar.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 21, 2016)

Great selection.Thanks for sharing Tbolt.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 21, 2016)

3domfighter said:


> Nice set been in there myself with access and without access still love the tower and the cellar.



Ta mate, didn't see the cellar....grrrr!


----------



## Wrench (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you flyboys90


----------

